# Nero 7.0 Premium Full النيرو كامل حجمه 560 MB



## ++menooo++ (26 أبريل 2006)

*Nero 7.0 Premium Full النيرو كامل حجمه 560 MB*

*




*

*Ahead Nero 7 Premium Full Suite - Compressed
The full Nero 7 Suite of 545MB compressed to just 77MB

نسخة البرنامج كاملة ولاتحتاج لحرق بالنيرو ... أي انها جاهزة للتنصيب
وتم تجربة البرنامج والسيريل .... يعمل 100%
وهذه النسخة هي Ultra Edition بريميوم شاملة للملحقات التالية:
Nero Burning ROM
Nero Express
Nero Scout
InCD
InCD Reader
Nero StartSmart
Nero Toolkit
Nero CoverDesigner
Nero WaveEditor
Nero SoundTrax
Nero BackItUp
Nero ImageDrive
Nero Home
Nero Vision
Nero Recode
Nero ShowTime
Nero PhotoSnap
Nero PhotoSnap Viewer
Nero MediaHome
Nero PhotoShow Express
WMA Plug-in
Multichannel Plug-in
DVD-Video Plug-in 
Nero Fast CD-Burning Plug-in
+++++++++++
تحميل البرنامج كامل مضغوط حجمه 77 MB ...... وحجمه بعد فك الضغط 545 MB
التحميل من الوصلة

Download Size: 77MB*

*http://www.procastle.com/down2005/ATC.Full.rar*


*++++++++++++++++
Nero 7 Suite of 545MB compressed to 39MB X 39MB
تحميل البرنامج مقسم الى جزئين 
ATC.part1.rar
ATC.part2.rar

Download Size: 39MB*

*http://www.procastle.com/down2005/ATC.part1.rar*

*Download Size: 39MB*

*http://www.procastle.com/down2005/ATC.part2.rar*

*باسورد فك الملفات المضغوطه
Pass: amit

++++++++++++++
حزمة للنيرو السابع تتكون من كوديك وفلاتر فيديو وصوتيات وجرافيكس 
Ahead Nero 7 Premium Huge PlugIns Pack
وصفها:
AudioCoding.com Advanced Audio Coding PsyTEL Advanced Audio Coding 
Dolby Digital Monkey's Audio Lossless Compression Microsoft Windows 
Media Audio 9 Lossy/Lossless (FLAC) Free Lossless Audio 
Codec (LPAC) Lossless Predictive Audio Compression Lame MPEG-1 
Layer-3 MusePack OptimFROG Lossless Audio Coder Xiph.org Ogg 
Vorbis RealNetworks RealMedia/RealAudio SoftSound Shorten Lossless 
Compression (Speex) Open Source Audio Compression For Speech WavPack 
Hybrid Lossless Compression und folgende Video PlugIns: DVD-Video 
PlugIn DVD MPEG2 Encoder Plugin DVDRealloc PlugIn DVDPatch MPEG2 
Still Picture Encoder PlugIn MPEG2 SVCD PlugIn MPEG2 DVD PlugIn 
VMPEG2Enc PlugIn Video Encoding PlugIn NeDSP PlugIn HE-AAC PlugIn 
Dolby Digital (5.1) PlugIn MultiChannel PlugIn Nero Digital 
Universal PlugIn MPEG2/SVCD PlugIn MPEG2/DVD PlugIn.**

التحميل - حجمه 25 MB

Download Size: 25MB*

*http://www.procastle.com/down2005/Nero7PluginPack.rar*

*+++++++++++++++++*
*
شرح تركيب البرنامج
في البداية نقوم بتحميل الجزئين بالاعلى
ATC.part1.rar
ATC.part2.rar
بعد الانتهاء من تحميل الملفين نقوم بانشاء ملف جديد ونفك ضغط الملفين بداخله
# وباسورد الملفات هو amit
# ثم ينتج لنا ملف جديد باسم setup ونفتحه
ملاحظة: بالنسبة لوصلة الملف الاول 
**http://www.procastle.com/down2005/ATC.Full.rar*

*نفك ضغط الملف ATC.Full.rar والذي يتكون من 3 ملفات
اختر ملف setup وشغله 
ونجد بداخله 3 ملفات ونختار منهم ملف اسمه setup ونشغله
هذا الشرح يعتبر للملف الاول ATC.Full.rar وايضا الملفين المقسمين 
ونكمل الشرح بالنسبة للملفين الاخرين
بداية من هذه الخطوة 
# ثم ينتج لنا ملف جديد باسم setup ونفتحه
ثم تظهر لنا شاشة سوداء -- الدوس DOS كما بالصورة التالية




وهنا تلقائياً تبدأ عملية فك ضغط ملفات البرنامج كلها Extract 
انتظر حتى يتم انزال كل ملفات البرنامج
اخيراًً .... اضغط على اي مفتاح من مفاتيح الكيبورد وذلك لنقوم باغلاق شاشة الدوس السوداء
بعد الانتهاء من العملية السابقة يظهر لنا ملف جديد باسم embrace
الان نشغل ملف SetupX لنقوم بعمل ست آب للبرنامج 
وتظهر لنا نافذة ترحيب البرنامج ونضغط بالاسفل منها Next التالي
بعدها تظهر لنا نافذة الاتفاقية ونختار منها الخيار الاول ونضغط بالاسفل Next التالي
ثم تاتي نافذة معلومات التسجيل وبها 3 خانات 
المستطيل الاول: تكتب اسمك
والمستطيل الثاني: اكتب اي شئ 
والمستطيل الاخير: نكتب السيريل التالي:
Serial: 5C82-0010-8011-0000-7932-4090-9107
Serial: 1C82-4080-8126-0000-0118-5540-6441
أو تحميل الكيجن من هنا Keygen*

*http://www.procastle.com/down2005/Nero.7.keygen.rar*

*اخيراً تاتي النافذة التالية كما بالصورة ادناه 
ونختار منها Yes موافق وذلك لعمل اعادة تشغيل الجهاز Restart 
ليتم تثبيت ملفات البرنامج بجهازنا




بالنسبة لحزمة Ahead Nero 7 Premium Huge PlugIns Pack
التي حملناها سابقا نشغل ملف الست اب ونختار اللغة الانجليزية
ونكمل باقي خطوات التنصيب
كل ما عليك هو اختيار اللغة الانجليزية*​


----------

